# we want to meet ex pats in Al Rehab!!



## pickledbrit1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Firstly, Huge thanks to everyone who responded to my question about secondary schools for our Daughter - your advice was much appreciated!!

My Husband, Steve has taken a flat in Al Rehab and does not know a soul there. 
My Daughter and I are not moving out until July.

He would love to meet up with other ex pats (for a coffee in Rehab or a beer in Heliopolis).
Is there a good place to meet up with people??? 
What is there to do in Rehab?? Where is fun to go in Heliopolis??

What is the best way to get around in Rehab? 

Thank you everyone


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

pickledbrit1 said:


> Firstly, Huge thanks to everyone who responded to my question about secondary schools for our Daughter - your advice was much appreciated!!
> 
> My Husband, Steve has taken a flat in Al Rehab and does not know a soul there.
> My Daughter and I are not moving out until July.
> ...


welcome to Rehab - we tend to inhabit Costa :tea:
make more than 5 posts and send me a pm and we can meet up


----------

